# 5/13 Nipple trip



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

went with a friend to the nipple yesterday. passed some floating debris on the way out where we picked up two mahi. Get to the nipple and zero weed lines, very little scattered. We start heading east and I see something break water, he goes up top while I'm setting out the lines and a huge marlin puts on a show for him twice. I missed everything! We trolled for hour and a half with zero hits. Keep tracking east then heading back we ran into some small patches of weeds and some lines forming trolled, trolled, trolled - NOTHING! Even trolled right over some birds and still nothing.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

It's part of it. It's tough when you raise a Blue off the bow! The first live Blue for me was 10' off the bow, 44 years later and I can still see it in my mind.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We hit it hard yesterday way down South, fished some beautiful lines with tons of bait and only one mahi to show for it. It's tough fishing right now, hopefully it will pick up soon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys get then corralled up so I can go and round up a few.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

How'd the water look? Last Saturday was beautiful. Looks like rain in the near future so I hope that doesn't mess it all up! Great report and I bet that marlin put on quite a show!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

sometimes that is just how it goes unfortunately. i had several trips last year that were a beautiful day on the water with no knockdowns. i am hoping to avoid that this year with the help of Hilton's and a smile from the man upstairs.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Not at all what I was expecting after reading the title! :watching:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

How big were the Mahi ?


----------



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

mrl0004 said:


> Not at all what I was expecting after reading the title! :watching:


 That's funny, I don't care who you are. He did say he got a pair at least.


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

If I only read reports on here that loaded the boat and had nonstop action I would be totally depressed because that's not how it happens for me out there. Thanks for letting me know what's happening!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just want to see my first wild swimming marlin. I don't have to catch it. I just want to see it.


----------

